# Stefanie Hertel "Selbsterstellte Wallpaper in fünf Grössen" ( 15x )



## Brian (25 Aug. 2013)

​


----------



## frank63 (25 Aug. 2013)

Vom feinsten. Sehr schöne Motive von Stefanie. Danke für die Collagen.


----------



## Hehnii (25 Aug. 2013)

Super Qualität! Schöne Arbeiten!


----------



## MrCap (25 Aug. 2013)

*Aller erste Sahne - vielen Dank für die leckere Steffi-Maus !!!*


----------



## fredclever (25 Aug. 2013)

Danke sehr für frau Steffi


----------



## vivodus (25 Aug. 2013)

Mit 'nem Dirndl auf/an der Harley...das geht gar nicht. Klar?


----------



## steven-porn (26 Aug. 2013)

Vielen Dank für die klasse Bilder von Stefanie. :thx:


----------



## thomy66 (26 Aug. 2013)

sehr schöne fotos :thx:


----------



## Weltenbummler (26 Aug. 2013)

Stefanie hat sehr schöne Beine.


----------



## Bowes (30 Aug. 2013)

Vielen Dank für die schöne Bilder !!! :thumbup:


----------



## superfan2000 (1 Sep. 2013)

Ich finde die Stefanie Hertel einfach klasse.
Sie ist eine tolle Frau und ziemlich sexy.


----------



## dirk717273 (1 Sep. 2013)

Stefanie ist eine toll Frau und hat eine sexy Ausstrahlung bei gewissen Outfit's . Ich persönlich würde mir weniger Dirndl's wünschen, mehr schlichte Kleider und knappe Röcke wegen den schönen Beinen.


----------



## samufater (1 Sep. 2013)

Vielen Dank für die klasse Bilder von Stefanie!!!!!


----------



## gucky52 (1 Sep. 2013)

danke für die schönen Wallis, der süßen Steffi :thumbup:


----------



## Mausberger (11 Juli 2017)

Schön gemacht.


----------

